# can I have these in the same tank



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

I have two snowflake eels, two domino damsels, one coral beauty, and one pearl scale butterfly fish can all of these fish go in a tank with a anemone. I also am thinking about getting a dwarf lionfish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> I have two snowflake eels, two domino damsels, one coral beauty, and one pearl scale butterfly fish can all of these fish go in a tank with a anemone. I also am thinking about getting a dwarf lionfish


 What size tank are we talkin about? I don't see why they would not all get along, with the exception of the Domino Damsels. I know you think they are cool, but just wait. They will become nasty critters. But until then, enjoy.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*my tank*

my tank is a 55 gallon but I'm hoping that the lion fish eats my dominos when I get him because I don't really like them and the reason i bought them was to cycle my tank faster and now 
thanks for replying


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

butterflys like to eat anemones, but i have kept some with bubble tips.
what kind of nem did you have in mind? what kind of lighting is on the tank?


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*light???*

why does light matter about anemones. I know that you need better light with corals but does it really matter with them.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

anemones are inverts that house zooxanthellae like corals do. ( there are exceptions to both but these require even more attention ) 
bascially this algae (zooxanthellae) that grows in good lighting will be feeding your specimen. i would also suggest small food portions weekly-biweekly (with even more frequent if it doesnt contain zooxanthellae.)
in addition, nems will need proper alk, cal and mag levels and proper flow. basically they require a reef enviroment.

maybe we should start with what kind were you interested in?


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*what kind I'm looking at*

well either want to do a bulb or the other kind that i can't thing of right now for corse but i definitely don't want to do a carpet one because I've heard the love to eat fish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrates for Marine Reef Aquariums: Bulb Anemone

Sea Anemone Species: Sea Anemones, Bulb and Carpet Anemones


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*is that true*

is it true that carpet anemones try to eat fish now i no that all anemones will eat fish but I'm asking is it true that they will be more aggressive to fish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Carpet Nems are more prone to snack on fish than the other Nems, yes. But, keep them well fed, and you'll have no issues.


----------



## jennybugs (Mar 10, 2010)

subparracer said:


> my tank is a 55 gallon but I'm hoping that the lion fish eats my dominos when I get him because I don't really like them and the reason i bought them was to cycle my tank faster and now
> thanks for replying


 Can't you sell the dominos to someone that would give them a good home? :|


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*sell dominos*

I would sell them to them to someone if I could the store I bought them from doesn't take back fish and I am just 15 so I can't go drive 45 mins to give it to someone and there is pretty much no one that has a saltwater fish tank near me. I live in a small town. I would rather give them to someone and let them live than keep them and let them get eaten. I might not get the lion fish because about 45 mins ago I went to go look and see the anemones at my local fish store and there was three. 2 were carpet ones and 1 was a normal one idk what they are grouped in but all i no is that is isn't a bulb either and I bought it for 17$ so i guess I will just see if my butterfly fish will pick at it or anything else will happen to it 
I also bought 2 clown fish , now before you go but clown fish will get eaten by your eels my eels are very small and they are about the width of the very tip of your pinky finger and I made them give me the biggest ones so thats the main reason why I don't think I will be getting a lion fish anytime soon 
Now I have a question about this site can you post pics because i Want to post pic of my tank up and if you can can you tell me


----------



## jennybugs (Mar 10, 2010)

I use photobucket to host my photos and then use the







tags to post them on forums 
I am pleased to hear you won't be going for the lionfish. I know they eat fish in the wild but it's a shame to think you'd buy one so it will eat your fish you no longer want.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*dominos*

its not that I didn't want them its just that people say they run your tank when they get bigger


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> its not that I didn't want them its just that people say they run your tank when they get bigger


 Just let nature play itself out then. See what happens. If they do get nasty, then see about rehoming them. All fish have different personalities, maybe you got a pair of decent damsels, maybe not.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*ok i will*

i will let them live out there lives I just fed my anemone he is so cool now how do clownfish pair with them


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> i will let them live out there lives I just fed my anemone he is so cool now how do clownfish pair with them


 Nature. They just know what it is. Sometimes you help out by taping a pic of a Nem and Clown together. Tape it right ot the side of the tnak where your fishy is.


----------

